# QF Black Beauty, or is it?



## Tony (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm breaking this one out of my main thread to get some opinions. Tagged as QF Black Beauty (Wössner Black Wings x adductum), but it's not at all what I expected out of that cross. It looks to me like philippinense is involved, maybe a Hung Sheng General that got mislabeled?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2022)

I think this is a very much possible outcome with the addition of adductum. 
I have HS General (made with anitum) whose flowers are very interesting. Not unexpected but definitely hard to guess correctly without the tag saying what it is. 
And my Hsinying Anita, which to me looks like how the cross would look, caused some people wonder if it's WBW. 
I think even rather simple hybrids involving just three four different species can result in quite a bit of variations.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2022)

I would have to see more of this cross to give a strong option. It is hard to except it as one shot of roth and two of adductum/anitum.


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> I would have to see more of this cross to give a strong option. It is hard to except it as one shot of roth and two of adductum/anitum.



Pics are pretty much nonexistant and there have been no awards, but it just doesn't look right to me. The muddy, wavy dorsal and the petals both look phili to me, and the staminode is broader than I would expect as well.


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2022)

I should add that I'm doubly suspicious because this plant came from either Springwater Orchids or Austin Creek Orchids, I got a couple of the cross from each, and literally every seedling I've bloomed from these two vendors has been mislabeled.


----------



## Tony (Jan 25, 2022)

I should add that I'm doubly suspicious because this plant came from either Springwater Orchids or Austin Creek Orchids, I got a couple of the cross from each, and literally every seedling I've bloomed from these two vendors has been mislabeled.

Previous mislabeled plants:

"Wössner Black Wings x roths"





"Wössner Black Wings x adductum"


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2022)

could be if the adductum was light coloured. 
Unfortunately you will never know for sure.


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> could be if the adductum was light coloured.
> Unfortunately you will never know for sure.



It's a cull regardless of the name, I just wanted to see if others shared my doubts before I decided to give it away tagged or as a NOID.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 26, 2022)

I very much like the flower in any case but I know those who need correct parentage for breeding or reputable sale need the correct cross. 
I keep my ?labeled or no label plants in a separate area but like many I am running out of room……adding a section to my greenhouse this Spring hopefully. 
I need a ten step program for this addiction.


----------



## emydura (Jan 26, 2022)

I am seeing phillipinense in it as well, especially the dorsal. From that cross I would expect a broader darker dorsal. I think it is incorrectly labelled.


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2022)

I did the cross myself two years ago, so with a bit of luck I'll see what it actually should look like in 8 years or so lol


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 26, 2022)

The second photo from the beginning looks like St Swithin!


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2022)

Greenpaph said:


> The second photo from the beginning looks like St Swithin!



That's what I thought too, and not a bad one but it is a noid now.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2022)

but that is WBW X anitum, so not the same (yes, i know that Kew says they are the same, but they impart different colour characteristics IMHO).
Did you get germination?


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2022)

They have germinated, not sure yet when I'll get flasks back.


----------

